# erfurt 2003



## chrisu (21. November 2002)

wie schaut´s aus.
ende august wird´s in erfurt wieder nen kleinen marathon geben - drei längen maksymal 110 km/2400hm.
wer da intresse bei sich feststellen kann, der kann sich ja auch gleich mal melden. ick such da noch mitfahrer...vielleicht teamwertung oder so ?
also los...

chrisu:


----------



## phiro (22. November 2002)

ich bin auf jedenfall wieder mit von der Partie, wie auch schon die letzten beiden male.
der Termin ist meines wissens allerdings nicht ende August sondern am 07.09.2003.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael59 (22. November 2002)

bin ebenfalls dabei, wenn ich die 24 stunden im ilmenau mit sketcher als duo überlebe 

infos über erfurt findet ihr HIER 

eine für interessante veranstaltung findet sich mit dem teammarathon  . hier ist mit dem start im nächsten jahr auch aktive hochwasserhilfe verbunden.

michael


----------



## Plasmo (22. November 2002)

So'n Sieg nebenbei wär auch nicht schlecht nächstes Jahr  (kleiner Witz).

Mal sehn ob Zeit finde, wenn ja werd ich auch dabei sein aber das ist sehr unsicher. 

mal sehen...


Ciao.


----------



## RobBj123 (22. November 2002)

Vielleicht komm ich ja auch da hin... können wir nur hoffen, dass sie die kleinen Probleme vom letzten Mal beheben.

Ach und 2 Platten weniger hätte ich auch gerne!!!


----------



## phiro (22. November 2002)

@michael

ja den Teammarathon in Holzhau würde ich nächstes Jahr auch gerne fahren, nur hab ich noch keinen Partner in Aussicht, aber das wird schon (hoff ich mal)

war dieses Jahr auch schon angemeldet, ist ja dann leider ausgefallen  , wäre bestimmt klasse geworden


----------



## michael59 (23. November 2002)

@ phiro:

einen partner zu finden sollte nicht zu schwer sein. ich gehe davon aus, das ein kurzer aufruf im thüringenforum reicht

Micha


----------



## Plasmo (23. November 2002)

Zur Not fahr auch ich als Partner mit . Aber dann muss phiro auch bei den Lizenz Herren starten  .

Ciao.


----------



## michael59 (23. November 2002)

zur not, das muß doch aber nicht sein, 

und lizensklasse? was ist denn das????  

dort fahren alle aus hobby 


micha


----------



## phiro (24. November 2002)

ach mal schauen, is ja noch ne Weile hin bis mitte Juli  

kenne ja auch genug mit denen ich fahren könnte, nur hab ich jetzt wo keine Rennen sind keinen Kontakt zu denen.
aber wenn die neue Saison losgeht werd ich da mal ein bißchen rumfragen, da findet sich schon jemand


----------



## tvaellen (18. August 2003)

Da der Termin 7.9.03 allmählich näher rückt, wollte ich den alten Thread wieder aufleben lassen.

Das Höhenprofil der Strecke sieht so aus:






Man kann 1, 2 oder 3 Runden fahren.

Den größten Teil der Strecke kenne ich. Bei einem kleinen Teil ist mir die Streckenführung aufgrund der Beschreibung nicht ganz klar.
Technisch nicht sonderlich kompliziert und Hardtail geeignet.
Die Uphills sind zumeist kurz und knackig (insb. Arnstädter Hohle am Anfang, Riechheimer Berg in der Mitte); lange Uphills wie im Thüringer Wald gibt es rund um Erfurt ohnehin nicht.

Ab dem Riechheimer geht es praktisch nur noch bergab, so dass man auf dem letzten Drittel der Runde etwas regenerieren kann. 

Ich habe erst einmal eine Runde gemeldet. Wenn ich in meinem heute beginnenden Urlaub 
  
gut zum Trainieren komme, werde ich auf 2 Runden ummelden.

Die offizielle Seite:
http://www.mountainbike-erfurt.de

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ackebua (18. August 2003)

Meister Chrisu,

da sind wir ja schon zu zweit. Und so weit ich weiß, kommt der gute EL auch mit, PDa überdenkt derweil ebenso eine Telnahme.

Gruß von hier nach da.


----------



## eL (18. August 2003)

Nach reiflicher überlegung und studium deren website bin ich zum entschluss gekommen das det ne dufte sache is.
mit meiner teilnahme is somit zu rechnen.


> Technisch nicht sonderlich kompliziert und Hardtail geeignet.


 och schade  


> Die Uphills sind zumeist kurz und knackig , lange Uphills wie im Thüringer Wald gibt es rund um Erfurt ohnehin nicht


 sehr schön  ...sooo mag ich das


----------



## phiro (18. August 2003)

bin auch dabei, fahre die mittlere Strecke (also 2 Runden und Gesamt 76km)
hoffe, dass ich bis dahin das vorhergehende Raceweekend (Hobby-WM Saalbach  ) schon einigermaßen verdaut hab

@acke

super das wieder ein paar Berliner dabei sind, und EL wird auch mal wieder mitfahren (und nicht nur knipsen  ), coole Sache
könntet ihr nicht auch Menis überreden, ich denk der wollte nextes Jahr voll angreifen, da kann er sich doch schon ein wenig einrollen  

bis denne


----------



## POLDY (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tvaellen _
> ... Technisch nicht sonderlich kompliziert und Hardtail geeignet. ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tvaellen (18. August 2003)

@ Poldy
aaah ... ein Streckenkenner  

ich habe mit der Beschreibung der Streckenteile innerhalb des Stadtgebiets meine Probleme, weil ich dort eigentlich nie herumfahre

1. 
"... auf der Straße links folgend, an den Kasernen vorbei und erster Weg wieder links bis oberstes Ende Wiesenhügel  dort wie im letzten Jahr das kurze steile Wiesenstück runter, über die kleine Brücke und auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch bis zum Schäferhundverein am TÜP - auf dem Weg runter ins Schöntal zur Alten Schäferei  "

Bis Wiesenhügel ist es mir noch in etwa klar. Vermutlich um die Kaserne herum und dann links in "Am Waldspielplatz", welche direkt  am Wiesenhügel herauskommt.

Aber dann  ? 
Welche Brücke ? wo ist der Hundeplatz ?

Ab alter Schäferei ist es mir dann wieder klar.

Btw: wie ernst sind -ausserhalb des Marathon- die Warnschilder der Bundeswehr am TÜP zu nehmen ?
Das Gebiet ist ja nicht eingezäunt. Andererseits mag ich nicht irgendwann von bewaffneten Feldjägern aufgegriffen werden 
Kann man da gefahrlos durchfahren ?

2.
" dort unterhalb vom Forsthaus auf Forstwegen bis zur Straße zum TÜP  auf diesem bis zur Inlineskatebahn und auf dieser in den Steiger  "

welche Straße ist das ?

Würde ja gerne einmal eine "Vortour" mitfahren. Aber das Wochenende gehört in erster Linie der Family; ich glaube nicht, dass es noch am kommenden Sonntag klappt.

Gruss
Tvaellen

P.S.: gehörst zu zu Marini´s Truppe ?


----------



## ND! (18. August 2003)

Hi!

ich kenn die strecke auch schon und werde sie ganz sicher mit meinem fully fahren (allerdings nur die kleine strecke, mein erstes rennen überhaupt) !!!

@tvaellen
so, ich versuch mal licht in´s dunkel zu bringen ...

1. richtig, waldspielplatz -> wiesenhügel. dort fährts du dann durch diese engstelle auf der straße und dann quer über die straße, die vom wiesenhügel hoch richtung rollschuhbahn geht (also eigentlich direkt geradeaus weiter). dann gehts direkt nen steilen trail runter (netter sprung drin  ) und dann leicht links und nach 20m rechts über die kleine brücke. hinter der brücke direkt 90° links und zum TÜP hoch und den plattenweg richtung drosselberg/buchenberg runter.

2. ab forsthaus auf der straße lang bis rechts ein plattenweg mit ner schranke davor kommt. den rein, immer geradeaus. dann irgendwann auf asphalt links zur inlinebahn (schlecht zu beschreiben)

ich hoff mal, ich hab dich nicht total verwirrt ....

ps: auf dem TÜP war ich schon als kleines kind unterwegs ... aber ne garantie übernehm ich nicht  

MfG Andreas

achja ... ich denk, ich bin freitag und sonntag auch nochmal auf der strecke unterwegs ... man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (18. August 2003)

@ hawkwins 
Thanks. Ich denke mit der Beschreibung dürfte ich jedenfalls den ersten Teil finden.

Für den 2. Teil muss man ja über den TÜP. Bin da zwar auch schon mal herumgefahren (Strecke ab Verbindungsstraße Schellroda <-> Egstedt zum Hubertus) hatte aber permanent ein schlechtes Gewissen und schaute mich ständig um, ob nicht irgendwo plötzlich "grüne Männchen mit Schusswaffen" auftauchen. Öfter da zu fahren kostet mich zuviele Nerven, wenn es nicht von der Bundeswehr zumindest geduldet wird 

Falls du Freitag auf der Strecke fährst: würdest du eventuell einen "Opa mit Puddingbeinen" mal mitnehmen  ?


Falls ja: schick mir ne pm oder Mail.

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## m.a.t. (18. August 2003)

bin die Strecke gestern abend mit nem Kumpel abgefahren. 2 Stellen (Trail vor dem letzten langen Anstieg und den Steiger runter) fahren sich ziehmlich geil. Sonst ist das alles einfach nur Tempogebolze auf normalen Forstwegen. Manchmal etwas ruppig wegen Schalglöchern.
Ein Fully brauchts da nirgends! Auf der Panzerstrasse einfach Vollgas geben, dann rollt man über die Unebenheiten hinweg. Meiner Meinung nach müsste die Strecke mit einem Crossrad am meisten Spass machen, dann kann man voll durchheizen. Es gibt ja auch keine langen steilen Anstiege - die Strecke hat nur knapp 600 hm (wenn sie da dieses Jahr nicht viel verändert haben).

also Kette rechts

matthias


----------



## POLDY (18. August 2003)

@ tvaellen
Also Streckenkenner = JA.
Zu Frank Marinis Truppe gehöre ich nur bedingt. Wir sind befreudet und somit bin ich in die Planung des Marathons eingebunden, bin allerdings kein Streckenposten, Org-Mitglied oder sonstiges.

Die Wegbeschreibung hat ja *hawkwins* bestens erledingt. Außerdem sind mittlerweile so viele Biker auf der Runde unterwegs, daß man schon anhand der 3 Meter tiefen Fahrspuren (und das bei Trockenheit) den Weg einwandfrei finden kann.  

Zum Thema TÜP nur soviel. Den Weg den der Marathon nimmt, ist der Hauptweg auf dem man sich eigentlich immer bewegen darf. Dumm wird es nur, wenn Du dich von da ab in die Büsche schlägst. Allerdings habe ich seit ich da rumkurve (~ 2 Jahre) noch nie einen von der Bundeswehr gesehen ...

@ M.A.T.
Was sagst Du zu dem Stück nachdem Du den Stadtweg durch den Wald bis nach oben gefahren bist und von dort über die wirklich eckligen Platten wieder nach unter zu den Gärten an der Suhle-Quelle musst - das mit nem Crossrad - RESPEKT -   

Sicherlich hast Du recht was das Fully betrifft - nötig ist es nicht, aber schön wärs schon ... ganz nebenbei, ich bin auch auf nem Hardtail unterwegs ...


Falls ich auch am Freitag eine Runde drehen sollte, würde ich mich der Gruppe gern anschleißen und mich per pm oder mail melden ...

So weit Poldy


----------



## eL (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phiro _
> *super das wieder ein paar Berliner dabei sind, und EL wird auch mal wieder mitfahren (und nicht nur knipsen  ), *


Fakt!!!!
muss nur mal überlegen wem ich dann die mutticam in die hand drücke damit wieder solch sensation**le Bilder entstehen  und wer mir wohl das fläschchen reichen wird wenn mich dürstet nach kühlem nass   ....aber ich glaub ich weis da jemand  

Menis fährt ende august die 12h von todtnauberg   ob er da noch lust hat auf sone mädchenveranstaltung wie erfurth wage ich zu bezweifeln aber ma sehn.

achja fahre natürlich die grosse runde....wenns schon wehtut denn solls richtig dolle wehtun


----------



## phiro (18. August 2003)

@EL

viel Spaß auf der langen Runde, aber wer ein Eisenschwein sein will.......  

coole Sache was Menis da macht, mit wem fährt er denn? (oder macht er die 12h im Alleingang  )
Todtnauberg ist bestimmt ne geile Sache, aber ich bin ja an dem WE schon beschäftigt


----------



## eL (19. August 2003)

Ja da werden Husten und Jockel mit dabei sein  

letztes jahr waren wir ja auch in todtnau zur SSEM und da lief das rennen aber schon....na und mit nur einem gang wäre es wohl nich so lustig geworden.


----------



## SteffenScott (20. August 2003)

ich bin mir noch nich schlüssig ob ich die 35 oder 70km fahrn soll, aber zur zeit komm ich nich zum training, wegen haufen arbeit, also werd ich die minirunde von 35kilometerchen fahrn 
nich das ich mich übernehme


----------



## tvaellen (23. August 2003)

Bin gestern die Runde gefahren. hawkwins hat mir die Strecke gezeigt (und nebenbei mir auch noch meine Grenzen am Berg aufgezeigt )

Bis zum Riechheimer Berg gilt das Motto: "auf und nieder immer wieder". Von den 735 hm befinden sich ca. 700 auf den ersten 19 km der Strecke.  Das ist für Leute wie mich mit "verbesserungsfähiger Kondition"   schon recht anstrengend, zumal in diesem Bereich die Abfahrten kurz und steil sind und daher wenig Chance zur Regeneration bieten.

Ein paar gefahrenträchtige bzw. markante Punkte wollte ich noch kurz beschreiben:
1) der erste Anstieg wird aber der Mitte ziemlich eng. Wenn man nicht vorne dabei ist, wird man sich auf Stau einstellen müssen.
2) auf dem kurzen steilen Wiesenstück am Wiesenhügel ist in der Mitte ein Sprung eingebaut, der recht spät zu sehen ist.
3) nach der kleinen Brücke kurz danach geht es sehr scharf links in einen engen Trail. Da passen keine zwei MTB nebeneinander
4) auf dem Weg runter ins Schöntal zur Alten Schäferei ist kurz vor dem Ende eine S-Kurve mit sehr rutschigem schwarzen Splitt. Da lag ich fast auf der Nase.
5) nach dem Straßenstück Richtung Schellroda geht es eine Wiese runter. Am Ende der Strecke ist eine enge 90° Kurve rechts bergauf. Obacht geben !
6) nach dem ersten Erklimmen des Riechheimer geht es auf einem sehr engen Weg steil bergab und kurz danach wieder sehr steil bergauf Richtung Verpflegungsstation. Ich habe mir diesen Teil geschenkt. Hawkwins berichtete von kleinster Übersetzung und Wiegetritt. Für mich heisst das: schieben 
7) die Abfahrt nach der Inliner Bahn ist so eng und voller Bäume, dass Überholen nur etwas für Lebensmüde ist. Etwa nach einem Drittel der Abfahrt kommen Mitten auf dem Trail Reste eines Baumstumpfs mit Wurzeln nebst einem kleinen Sprung. Auch hier: Vorsicht ! Wenn man sich darauf eingestellt hat, kann man ihn problemlos umfahren 

Mein Fazit: schöne Strecke (wohl schwerer als 2002); bei großer Teilnehmerzahl dürfte es an manchen Stellen (s.o.) aber brenzlig werden. 

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------



## steinbeißer (23. August 2003)

moin

ihr habt es gut, könnt euch quälen und schinden ;-) aber eins muß ich mal los werden: die betonplatten machen auch bei hohen tempo keinen spaß! jedenfalls net mit 'nem hardtail! dafür gibt es als belohnung einen der geilsten singletrails die ich je bei einen ma gefahren bin!
und soooo schlimm sind die anstiege wirklich net, alles voll fahrbar! eklig ist das stück vor und nach der verpflegung (jedenfalls 2002). 

@el und acke: ist was für euch -->>> immer drücken


----------



## SteffenScott (23. August 2003)

ach das geht schon mit ht
schließlich fahr ich nur ht
ausser nen speci epic würd ich geschenkt nehmen
denn wenn ich seh wie nen g-zero oder ähnliches am anstoeg wippt, da bin ich froh nen ht zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (23. August 2003)

@SteffenScott 

naja ich bin sonst auch net der Fullyliebhaber, aber auf diesen besch.... Plattenwegen dort wünscht man sich echt eines, denn das ist echt ein abartiges gefahre, vorallem is der Mist auch noch am Ende der Runde

@tvaellen

danke für die Infos, aber haben die soviel gegenüber 2002 geändert?

bin übrigens nun seit gestern auch angemeldet (mittlere Distanz)


----------



## tvaellen (23. August 2003)

@ phiro
kann ich dir nicht definitv sagen, da ich mich letztes Jahr kurz vor der Veranstaltung verletzt habe und daher nicht mitgefahren bin.

Aufgefallen ist mir, dass die Strecke von Klettbach zum Riechheimer ggü der Streckenbeschreibung ´02 geändert ist; aber das ist ein technisch einfacher Uphill ohne große Schwierigkeiten ("nur" ein paar hm mehr). 

Mein Mitfahrer war bei einer offiziellen Vortour dabei. Dort wurde verkündet, die Strecke an mehreren Stellen geändert sei. Für die Details musst du hawkwins oder poldy fragen. 

@steinbeißer
die Strecken mit den Panzerplatten sind auf dem HT schon eine Plackerei für die Bandscheiben.  
Wenn ich ein Fully hätte, würde ich es vermutlich nehmen, zumal mir Zeit / Platzierung egal ist. Isch abbe aber kein Fully 

Tvaellen


----------



## Plasmo (23. August 2003)

Ihr macht alle so ein Aufriss wegen diesen Betonplatten da...

So schlimm waren die nun wirklich net! Auf der Strecke is man ganz klar mit HT am besten dran.


Ciao.


----------



## POLDY (23. August 2003)

Da es ja schon einige Fragen zur Steckenänderung gegeben hat, will ich mal versuchen die Änderungen zu beschreiben.

Wichtigste Änderung betrifft den Verlauf der Strecke am Ende der Waldautobahn vom Schöntal kommend. Der komplette Teil - runter zu den Gärten an der Suhle Quelle, die Straße hoch, links auf die Wiese, Wiese runter bis 100 m in den Wald, rechts hoch bis zur Autobahnunterführung, unter der Autobahn durch und wieder auf den "alten" Weg - ist neu.
Ebenfalls neu ist, daß man nach der Überquerung der Straße (hinter Schellroda) den steilen Berg runter und gleich nach links fährt und nicht wie im vergangen Jahr gerade aus. Von da an bis zum Wurzeltrail unterhalb des Riechheimers ist alles neu ...

Kurz gesagt, sind ein paar Höhenmeter hinzugekommen und leider auch ein wirklich eckliges Stück Plattenweg (runter zu den Gärten Suhle Quelle).

Das von tvaellen beschrieben Stück zum Riechheimer hoch, welches er sich "geklemmt" hat  , ist wirklich schwer zu fahren. Sehr steil, eng und mit vielen Wurzeln gespickt.
Ich tippe mal, das ~ 85 % aller Teilnehmer ein Stück davon zu Fuß zurücklegen werden. 

So weit die Infos.
Morgen 10:00 Uhr findet wieder eine geführte Tour der Veranstalter auf der Strecke statt. Treffpunkt Parkplatz Eishalle ...

Gruß Poldy


----------



## ND! (24. August 2003)

@SteffenScott + Plasmo

ja freilich kann man die strecke mit nem HT fahren!
hab ich ja nun auch schon einige male gemacht. aber da ich die wahl hab (und mein fully leichter und besser ausgestattet ist ...), werd ich trotzdem mit dem fully fahren.
selbst wenn ich da ein paar sekunden verschenke (viel mehr wird´s wohl auf 37km nicht sein), ist mir das mein hintern wert.

@steinbeißer

jep, die trails vorm riechheimer runter und vom hubertus runter (am ende) sind echt genial!
ich hätt nicht gedacht, dass so nette sachen dabei sind.
und selbst der anstiegs-trail vorm riechheimer ist voll fahrbar. allerdings war ich danach für ein, zwei minuten nicht ansprechbar 
aber sonst ist alles voll und ohne größere probleme (ausser konditionelle vielleicht  ) fahrbar.

MfG Andreas


----------



## Kolbinio (26. August 2003)

hallo,
hab auch vor in erfurt zu starten, 
würde gern mitfahren, wenns noch möglich ist,
Gruss Kolbinio


----------

